# Mit PHP aufs Active Directory zugreifen?



## MasterC (16. Februar 2005)

hi,
ist es irgendwie möglich, mit php auf das active directory zu zugreifen?
z.B.: auslesen in welcher gruppe ein user ist
Ich würde es nämlich für ein Intranet-Projekt bei uns in der Firma brauchen.


----------



## BSA (16. Februar 2005)

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. Da musst du eher mit Java oder so arbeiten.


----------



## MasterC (16. Februar 2005)

mit asp geht es auf jeden fall, nur würde ich php bevorzugen, da ich ein asp anfänger  bin 
warum is hier das wort N 0 0 B verboten?


----------



## stefan2904 (13. März 2006)

http://php3.de/manual/de/ref.ldap.php


----------

